# Need HELP with choosing external flash for specific setup



## KidA001 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey there.  I need some help deciding where to go with purchasing an external flash.

My purpose of this is setting up a small photo booth inside my apartment. Currently I have an external Speedlite 380ex with a hot-shoe cable attached to my stand with an umbrella (see picture below).  I'm looking to do the exact same thing (A second flash & umbrella) with a second flash so that I can have a flash + umbrella on both sides.

I'm looking to purchase a second flash for this, but have some questions on the best and most cost effective way to go.
Here are some of my questions:

Would it be possible to save some money, and buy a Slave Flash like the Vivitar SF-4000 ($35)
Will the first umbrella flash be enough to trigger the slave flash?
Any other recommendations on different brands for slave flash?
The reason I'm thinking a slave flash is I wouldn't have to spend money on a speedlite and wireless adapter to trigger the flash.
Are there any other economical options?

Any other thoughts/suggestions on this setup? Any and all help much appreciated!







 Would essentially like to have two of these flash umbrellas.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 13, 2011)

I looked at the SF-4000 at Adorama's web aite--no visible mention of the flash's power output capabilities, and the single review there said the flash is weak/ it does however, have a built-in slave, which the output from another flash OUGHT TO trigger. The Vivitar 285HV is an alternative flash, which costs more, but has higher power.


----------



## KidA001 (Apr 13, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I looked at the SF-4000 at Adorama's web aite--no visible mention of the flash's power output capabilities, and the single review there said the flash is weak/ it does however, have a built-in slave, which the output from another flash OUGHT TO trigger. The Vivitar 285HV is an alternative flash, which costs more, but has higher power.


 
Can you use the Vivitar 285HV as a slave or do you need a wireless trigger?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 13, 2011)

The 285HV can use any number of accessory slaves. either the slide-in, hotshoe style, or PC-connection style slaves. Flashzebra.com has several stylers of affordable slaves. My concern with the 4000 model is that I have read some complaints about how cheap and cheezy it is....plus, it uses only two, 1.5 volt AA batteries as its power source--that usually means both low power, and slowish recycling times...I dunno...I guess it depends on budget, and intended use, and the length of the shooting sessions. Wireless triggers are NOT needed for simple 2-,3,and 4-flash setups. Optical slaves are actually pretty good at normal indoor distances in one-shooter environments, where nobody else is shooting flash pictures.


----------



## KidA001 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Derrel,

I took your advice and bought the 285HV...should be here early next week.  Since I really only need a slave flash it should be a good option and I like that the power settings are controllable.  Instead of using an optical slave trigger, I bought some wireless flash triggers Amazon.com: CowboyStudio NPT-04 4 Channel Wireless Hot Shoe Flash Trigger Receiver for Canon EOS, Nikon, Olympus & Pentax Flashes Other products by cowboystudio: Camera & Photo

I'll report back once I get all my gear to let you know how it's working.

Thanks!


----------



## KidA001 (Apr 18, 2011)

Alright, so one more question. I was going to use a wireless trigger for the flash, but I realized the flash sync speed is 1/320 max. If I want to use a cable instead, how would I go about setting up multiple flashes to 1 cable??

(edit: i realize other wireless flash triggers have a better sync time, but I don't have the money to spend on that)


----------



## KidA001 (Apr 18, 2011)

after a bit of research, maybe 1/320 flash sync isn't that slow?


----------

